
Artist creates deepfake birdsong to highlight threat to dawn chorus - Kaibeezy
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/20/artist-creates-deepfake-birdsong-highlight-threat-dawn-chorus
======
Kaibeezy
_“Urban birds ... have been found to sing higher, louder, and earlier, putting
them at risk of predators. Near airports, blackbirds sing for longer and
modify their song. Research has shown the chorus starting 23.8 minutes earlier
in those environments.”_

